# HGVC International Drive & HGVC Seaworld



## w.bob (Jul 25, 2008)

We will be going to Florida next April/May and we can choose between Hilton Grand Vacations Club On International Drive in Orlando or Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld. We are not familiar with either. Both sound great. Looking for input from anyone familiar with these resorts. Thanks


----------



## capjak (Jul 25, 2008)

I have be to HGVC Seaworld 3 or 4 times, it is older but the units are being refurbished (granite/carpet etc..) but even older units are nice and have big screen TVs, pool and activities are great and has a theater room where movies are shown if you have little ones.

I have toured HGVC International it is newer, a little more upscale I would say.  Negative If you have large group in 1 unit believe is that the 2 bedrooms are configured for maximum of 6 people, where seaworld is for 8.

Both have 3 bedroom units.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 25, 2008)

w.bob said:


> We will be going to Florida next April/May and we can choose between Hilton Grand Vacations Club On International Drive in Orlando or Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld. We are not familiar with either. Both sound great. Looking for input from anyone familiar with these resorts.



Seaworld is slightly older, but I'd say fairly equal in terms of facilities and amenities.  Some of Seaword's buildings are somewhat distant from the main building, as its laid-out along a narrow E-W axis; howerver, there is a secondary pool+spa for those in the outer-fringes.  Seaword is closer to Universal, the unwashed hords that crowd upper International Drive, and <cough> Seaworld.  International Drive is better laid out, has more of a resort-feel, and closer to Disney, but is a fair distance from everything off-campus.


----------



## hicksville (Jul 25, 2008)

stayed at I-drive place last year.  Was very nice
never been to the other.  friend told seaworld units were a bit bigger
I always choose newer vs size...


----------



## w.bob (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies. There will be 6 adults and we were offered a 3 br at each resort. I remember reading that on International Drive it has all of their 3 br's in buildings 1 & 2 which I believe are near the main pool. As for the resort location neitherresort would be a problem. 

We probably can't go wrong with either resort.


----------



## Blues (Jul 25, 2008)

If the 3 BRs at IDrive are all in building 1 or 2, then I would definitely take the IDrive location.  Stayed there in April, 4 adults and one kid in a 2BR, building 2, overlooking the pool and lagoon.  Beautiful units, and getting one of these two buildings near the pool is wonderful for kids and adults alike (the bar and snack bar are near the pool too).  I'd stay there again in a heart beat.

-Bob


----------



## linsj (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been to both and prefer the I Drive property (it's newer) and location (across the street from grocery store and next to outlet mall).


----------



## MadDawg (Jul 25, 2008)

I drive for couples or families with older kids.

Seaworld for families with younger kids.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 26, 2008)

Blues said:


> If the 3 BRs at IDrive are all in building 1 or 2, then I would definitely take the IDrive location.  Stayed there in April, 4 adults and one kid in a 2BR, building 2, overlooking the pool and lagoon.  Beautiful units, and getting one of these two buildings near the pool is wonderful for kids and adults alike (the bar and snack bar are near the pool too).  I'd stay there again in a heart beat.
> 
> -Bob



Bob, I was told on Tug to go after building 6 or 7 for the view... ???


----------



## Blues (Jul 26, 2008)

Really?  Who told you that?

I've seen some folks on TUG say they like 6 or 7 because they're newer, but our unit in building 2 was in top-notch condition.  I really, really liked being in 2 (or 1) to be close to the pool, bar, and snack bar.  It was especially important for us, with a 5 year old granddaughter in tow, to be close to the pool.  If you're not concerned about that, I guess any building will do.  But I have a strong preference for 1 or 2 to be near the resort facilities.

I don't understand the "view" comment, though.  We had a great view of the pool and lagoon.  I'm not sure there's anything additional that 6 or 7 would be able to see.


----------



## suekap (Jul 27, 2008)

Blues,

You convinced me to stay in buidings 1 or 2, I just called the hilton to request it.  I wanted to stay in 7 because of it being new, but we are constantly going back and forth to the pool.  We are not going to any parks while we are at the reseort. thanks.:whoopie:


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 27, 2008)

As all buildings kind of circle around the lake, I imagine the view would be good from all buildings as long as you're on a higher floor and not in one the side units.    However, the view from building 7 looks out not only at the lake, but across at the pool complex which is very pretty at night.  Since we didn't have any kids with us, we actually rather enjoyed the stroll across the bridge each time we went to the pool.  It wasn't far, as the bridge is right outside the building and connects basically right to the pool area.  It was also quiet here since, although you could see across the lake to the pool area, you couldn't _hear_ anything but the fountain in the middle of the lake (which I found to be very soothing).


----------



## gshipley (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been to both several times and enjoy the I-Drive location better.  I like being so close to the outlet malls with a lot of food options.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 28, 2008)

Blues said:


> Really?  Who told you that?
> 
> I've seen some folks on TUG say they like 6 or 7 because they're newer, but our unit in building 2 was in top-notch condition.  I really, really liked being in 2 (or 1) to be close to the pool, bar, and snack bar.  It was especially important for us, with a 5 year old granddaughter in tow, to be close to the pool.  If you're not concerned about that, I guess any building will do.  But I have a strong preference for 1 or 2 to be near the resort facilities.
> 
> I don't understand the "view" comment, though.  We had a great view of the pool and lagoon.  I'm not sure there's anything additional that 6 or 7 would be able to see.



HUH! I guess I'll call because it would be easier to be closer to the pool, I suppose... THANKS


----------



## DG001 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have stayed in both, and like someone said - I-drive is great for adults and older kids, Seaworld for families with younger kids.

We had a pool facing building in I-drive (bldg 1 Bianca? I think). Although this was a fantastic building, and a great location because of the extra parking around the registration building - it was kinda noisy because you could hear the pool music and the movie during the pool movie night. We were on the 3rd floor - not sure if this is a factor on higher levels, where most of the 3 BRs are. 

I know some people might actually prefer this - and the noise wasn't bad when you closed the doors to the balcony. I guess I mention it because we have a toddler, and it bothered me some in case she woke up.

Can't go wrong in either location. Some Seaworld units face the Seaworld fireworks (also the Seaworld parking lot).


----------



## emmitt (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm headed to HGVC sea world March 2009, which section/building would you request? I would like to have a newly renevated room, close to the activities if possible.

thanks


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there a bus of any sort that the kids can catch from Disney to the resort? I don't mean the 12 dollar shuttle.

Glad I chose building 7 since my father would hate the noise from the pool. The kids can walk.


----------



## suekap (Aug 16, 2008)

We just returned for the hilton on international drive. We stayed in building 1, we did not hear any noise from the pool area.  The pool area shuts down at 11:00 pm.  I am glad we requested building 1 because it is so close to the  main pool.


----------



## emmitt (Aug 30, 2008)

What building would you guys recommend for the Sea World resort?


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 30, 2008)

MadDawg said:


> I drive for couples or families with older kids.
> 
> Seaworld for families with younger kids.




I absolutley agree with this!


----------



## emmitt (Aug 30, 2008)

Since you've stayed at both resorts, could you recommend a building number or prefered location at the Sea World resort? I'll be staying at the resort, in March of 2009.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 30, 2008)

emmitt said:


> I'm headed to HGVC sea world March 2009, which section/building would you request? I would like to have a newly renevated room, close to the activities if possible.
> 
> thanks



You're not getting much response to this query, so I'll try. But I don't have a resort map in front of me, so I don't have the actual building numbers.

The 2 oldest buildings are on either side of the main pool area. (This are also includes the check-in building, restaurant/bar, shop, lounge, etc.) While the rooms in these 2 buildings are nice enough, I prefer the room layouts of the newer buildings. (Although I have heard that the 3-br's in these 2 buildings are really nice!)

The newest building is on the site of the old sales center next to one of these 2 original buildings. Some have complained about noise from the nearby street (and fire station), but I stayed in this building once, and didn't really notice any objectionable noise.

The remaining buildings were built pretty much in sequence in a linear layout from the main pool area. So I guess which building you would prefer would be based on how close to the main pool area you want to be. The buildings further from the main pool area would tend to be quieter, and also closer the the leisure pool area. 

I know without building names/numbers this may not be much help, but I hope it helps a little.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Review of HGVC*

I just sent it in - so it should be up soon. Let me know if you want to see it before it is up - zac495@gmail.com


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 30, 2008)

Blues said:


> If the 3 BRs at IDrive are all in building 1 or 2, then I would definitely take the IDrive location.  Stayed there in April, 4 adults and one kid in a 2BR, building 2, overlooking the pool and lagoon.  Beautiful units, and getting one of these two buildings near the pool is wonderful for kids and adults alike (the bar and snack bar are near the pool too).  I'd stay there again in a heart beat.
> 
> -Bob



Ah. I happen to be sure that there are 3 bedrooms in building 7 because I stayed in one.  I didn't like the view because we faced the construction (as everyone on this board knows).


----------



## emmitt (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you DVC John, your post was very helpful


----------



## danb (Aug 31, 2008)

*Seaworld unit locations*

We just got back from seaworld and we were in bldg. 3 which is very close to the main pool areas. We were given two 2br units on the third floor next to each other since we had two grandchildren, two sets of grand parents and parents. My DIL arranged the units, calling and requesting two units close to each other for the stay. HGVC was accomodating and they also had the cribs and highchairs in the unit. Can't complain about anything, there is lots to do with the kids and the pool area is great.


----------

